# no wonder scuds & sow bugs work on the weber



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I rolled a couple of rocks over today looking for some cased caddis to see how close I'm coming with my pattern. Sow bugs were everywhere and a lot larger than I expected, cased caddis are a lot smaller than I expected. Time to tie up some big size 10-14 sow bugs, and I swear the biot down the back makes a difference (learned that one from RnF).
I should know this, but big guy is a stonefly, right?
[attachment=1:20q1snhx]bugs.JPG[/attachment:20q1snhx]
My case on my cased caddis was gigantic compared to what it should have been. Back to the drawing board.[attachment=0:20q1snhx]proportion.JPG[/attachment:20q1snhx]


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't see that well enough but it looks like a Golden Stone


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sow bugs are a great fly...


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

I use sowbugs frequently also. 
I've also attempted to tie my own lately but can't seem to make their profile flat enough.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I totally agree with the size of the cased caddis. What I've seen is also small. Maybe a size 16??? Sent you a pm, still in my outbox???


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Leaky said:


> I totally agree with the size of the cased caddis. What I've seen is also small. Maybe a size 16??? Sent you a pm, still in my outbox???


Just sent you a p.m. and it ought to be about a week. Next I'll have to start working on a decent stonefly nymph pattern.


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't really tell from the picture, but it could either be a winter stone (smaller and dark/black), or more likely, a Skwalla. The Skwallas should be coming out about now, but with this crap weather we've been having, it may be another week or so. The scuds are generally bigger on the Weeb, and I've tied some ridiculously ugly and un-fishlike scuds and the fish still eat them. Go figure.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

With that being as flat as it looks- still leaning ion the Golden Stone


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I would differ and think that it is either a march brown or a green drake.


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's a tip for tying sow bugs. Tie in and wrap some lead like one would do on a streamer, along the hook. Then take a pair of pliers or forceps and flatten down the lead. This will help give it a more flattened profile in the water. Works wonders.

^^ike


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

troutscout said:


> Here's a tip for tying sow bugs. Tie in and wrap some lead like one would do on a streamer, along the hook. Then take a pair of pliers or forceps and flatten down the lead. This will help give it a more flattened profile in the water. Works wonders.
> 
> ^^ike


Hey that is a good tip, ill have to give that a try when im tyin up some new sows, thanks!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Greenguy88 said:


> troutscout said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a tip for tying sow bugs. Tie in and wrap some lead like one would do on a streamer, along the hook. Then take a pair of pliers or forceps and flatten down the lead. This will help give it a more flattened profile in the water. Works wonders.
> ...


If you happen to want to tie them without built in weight, you can also use a piece of flat plastic in place of the lead for an internal mold.

I have a couple of sheets of material that is used to make reeds for duck calls that is perfect for such a project, you get all these odd sized leftover pieces when you cut out the reeds that would make good sowbug innards. lol


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

I know that making sow bugs flat is critical - very often the fish will ignore them if not. Also, I have noticed a difference if my sow bugs have a bit of red or orange in them - usually I use red thread and tie the head with it - sometimes that can make a difference also.


----------



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

I too agree SOW bugs are the ticket on the Weber, have been fishing every week for last six and it's been great fun. My setup has been combining a Sow with the old school soft hackle wet. Now those Caddis are hatching so grab your elk hair or Pupa and run and get it. Caught a nice 16" Cutt the other night pretty cool.


----------

